# shotguns



## BigGun94 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm looking for a new shotgun, possibly a tatical shotgun. I was wondering if anyone had suggestions for any good tatical shotguns on the market. thanks in advance for any suggestions, BigGun94. :sniper:


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

How about this one?


----------



## saltydawg (Dec 30, 2007)

I want one.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

pretty cool huh?thats what I call a street sweeper.


----------



## BigGun94 (Feb 16, 2008)

I want one too! Where can I get it!!


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

Take that thing skeet shooting and you would win every time!

:sniper:


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

mrmcgee said:


> Take that thing skeet shooting and you would win every time!
> 
> :sniper:


 :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:

look at the tactical 870's or the mossbergs they are both great guns


----------



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

I know a few people that shoot the mini three gun here that shoot win.sx2 tactical and have been real happy just my 2 cents


----------

